# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Donne chien contre bon soins

## Christo42

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Hindy
*Type:* Berger Allemand
						
							
								croisé Labrador
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268720091753
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 42 - Loire
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0640050515





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour, Bonsoir,
Mon annonce est déjà publier sur le site "le bon coin" et je suis tombé sur beaucoup de rigolo sur se site là.

Je donne mon chien berger allemand croisé labrador, c'est un mal , stérile.
Il s'appel Hindy.
Je cède mon chien de 7 ans et demi contre mon bon soins, idéal pour personne avec du terrain car chien habitué petit à être dehors.
Le chien est actuellement chez son propriétaire ( c'est à dire moi) il n'est pas en pension ni famille d'accueil rien.
Je le cède pour diverses raison : -déjà car mon logement est indécent procédure d'ordres privées avec mon bailleur actuel
-Enorme difficulté de garde lorsque je dois partir.
-Chien habitué à être dehors lorsqu'il était petit. 
-J'ai du refusé à ce jour 2 formations ( l'une à l opposé de ma ville, l'autre hors département car pour le chien personne ne voulait s'en occupé aussi longtemps) 
-Cela fait plus de 4 ans que j'essaie de trouvé une famille pour lui.

Avant d'être chez moi, le chien était chez un proche qui à du me le rendre car cette personne est désormais en appartement
Le chien a été mi à mon nom par un proche lors du début de ma majorité( je reconnais avoir voulu le chien)  sans que je signe ou remplis quoi que se sa soit, la personne actuellement en appartement n'est pas en mesure de récupéré le chien...

Le chien ne s'entend pas avec : les chats, les chiens mâles.
Le chien s'entend avec: enfant, chiens femelles.
Chien calme et joueur
Les vaccins ne sont plus à jour me semble t'il mais je les prendrai en charge financièrement.
J'ai contacté divers association dans le secteur qui ne sont pas en meure de le prendre en charge, seul l SPA de Roanne peut le récupérer mais je refuse qu'il finisse là bas.

Contact par e mail ou par téléphone.
J habite à Roanne
Dans l'attente ...

----------


## Segusia52

Rebonsoir, Christo !

https://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1557588064.htm/

Donc, vous ne cherchez pas de famille d'accueil, au cas où vous pourriez le reprendre un jour ? La vie, ça change parfois en bien...

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonsoir,

Est-ce qu'il pourrait quand même vivre en appartement ou il le vit mal ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux appeler Christo42 au numéro qu'il laisse : 0640050515

Car il n'a pas dû savoir s'abonner à son propre post comme de très nombreux nouveaux venus sur ce forum.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Ok, je vais faire suivre l'annonce à quelqu'un qui souhaitais adopter sur Roanne.

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir 
Vous allez bien?

Je viens de voir vos messages et me suis abonné à ma publication


"Donc, vous ne cherchez pas de famille d'accueil, au cas où vous pourriez le reprendre un jour ? La vie, ça change parfois en bien..." éventuellement si mais si trop cher pas la peine, j'ignore ou se renseigner pour ce genre de chose.
J'ai du refusé des logements car les chiens étaient interdis.

Dans mon annonce j'ai épargné certain détail de la vie du chien( comme le fait que le chien a été en Fourrière car il s'est sauvé que chez un proche qui l'avait(il aurai creusé un trou sois disant) et la aussi un bordel pour trouvé une personne pour faire l'aller retour, de tête pas loin de 180-200 km l'aller retour sauf que la personne chez qui je vivais à ce moment la ne voulais pas récupéré le chien  et voulais que je le laisse à la fourrière ( mais je risquais gros car c'était considéré comme de l'abandon mais la personne s'en fichait ) car appartement est logement pas assez grand et vu qu'il ne s'entend pas avec les mâles il fallait le mettre à l'écart et la personne me gueulais souvent dessus pour trouvé une solution rapidement)Je vous épargnerai certain détail.Par ailleurs désolé si ses éléments dérange.


Oui il parait vivre en appartement même si je vous l'accorde à la base je lui  voulais une famille avec du terrain( sans doute pour ça que je n'ai pas donné suite à des particuliers), pour tous vous dire chez moi à une époque j'avais presque plus de poignet car le chien arrivait à ouvrir les portes, lorsque je le met dans la salle de bain ( pour nettoyage par exemple) il se met à pleuré( chien dans salle de bain est moi partit) , ce que  je peux vous dire c'est que un logement moisis n'est ni adapté pour moi ni pour le chien.


Le numéro indiquer est bien le mien en effet .

Cdlt 

Christo

----------


## doriant

Question bete, mais, puisque vous vous acharnez a faire valoir des droits ds votre logement qui pose pb, puisque vous n'avez pas de terrain qui pourrait le statisfaire, et puisque vous etes visiblement pas tt près des lieux de formation qui vs intéressent, pkoi ne pas déménager ds un rdc proche de vos activités et faire suivre votre chien ?

----------


## Christo42

1 des deux des organismes pouvaient me loger sur place(donc je pouvais déménager plus tard sauf que c'était extrêmement compliqué de faire venir des gens chez moi pour le garder ou le faire garder, des proches n ose même pas venir chez moi à cause des odeurs), l'autre il fallait que je trouve un logement proche mais j'ai annulé cette piste.Le chien étant ingérable en voiture des proches ne voulaient pas prendre le risque de le prendre avec eux.
Je voulais faire valoir mes droits car j'ai subis des dégâts dans mon logement actuel ( mobilier habimé) et j'estime que ce n'est pas à moi d'y remplacé, aujourd'hui je me bats avec cette agence depuis plusieurs mois déjà, dossier à chaque fois repoussé au tribunal j ignore les raisons.Par ailleurs mes demandes de logements dans ma ville n'aboutisse pas pour tout vous dire je me suis pris de querelle avec un adjoint du maire lors d'un entretien.

----------


## Segusia52

> puisque vous etes visiblement pas tt près des lieux de formation qui vs intéressent, pkoi ne pas déménager ds un rdc proche de vos activités et faire suivre votre chien ?


Ce serait sans doute une bonne idée, doriant, s'il ne s'agissait pas que d'une formation, donc limitée dans le temps, sans certitude sur la localisation du futur emploi à la clé (si tout de suite emploi à la clé).

Pour le moment, c'est un cerce vicieux : pas de formation, d'où pas de boulot. Déménagement compromis et choix restreint pour postuler au logement idéal pour chien et maître...genre toute petite baraque propre "à pas cher" en banlieue ou à la cambrousse ??

Vous n'avez pas de véhicule, Christo ?

----------


## Segusia52

> "Donc, vous ne cherchez pas de famille d'accueil, au cas où vous pourriez le reprendre un jour ? La vie, ça change parfois en bien..." éventuellement si mais si trop cher pas la peine, j'ignore ou se renseigner pour ce genre de chose.
> J'ai du refusé des logements car les chiens étaient interdis.
> 
> Dans mon annonce j'ai épargné certain détail de la vie du chien...Par ailleurs désolé si ses éléments dérange."


Une famille d'accueil n'est pas trop chère si l'on ne vous demande par exemple que de payer la nourriture et d'éventuels soins. Et ça peut être très équilibrant pour Hindy d'être entouré par des gens expérimentés.

Mettez une annonce ici dans la rubrique appropriée.

Quant aux détails sur la vie du chien, c'est au contraire très utile pour mieux le cerner. Angoisse de séparation ?

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## Vegane7

Où en est-on pour HiNDY ?
Faut-il lui créer un post FB ?...

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir vous allez bien? 
Je viens de voir les messages
J'y répondrai dans la semaine

Cdlt

Christo

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir 


Ces temps si 3-4 personnes m'ont contactés pour Hindy mais sans suite ...


"Ce serait sans doute une bonne idée, doriant, s'il ne s'agissait pas que d'une formation, donc limitée dans le temps, sans certitude sur la localisation du futur emploi à la clé (si tout de suite emploi à la clé)." 
 Sauf que après c'était convenu que j'en fasse une autre et peu être pas dans la même ville ...


En effet je ne suis pas véhiculé et malgré  + de 100 heures de conduite je n'ai toujours pas le permis donc autant vous dire que ça représente une fortune.
Vivre dans des endroits pommé ne m intéresse pas, de plus ou ira le chien si je dois m'absenter plusieurs jours de suite?

J'avais écrit un message mais la fenêtre c'est enlever automatiquement et apparemment si il n'y a pas d'enregistrement automatique.

1  :Big Grin: ans un premier temps : Hindy à été avec une labrador avec qui il à eu des petits( SPA et Brigitte Bardot déjà intervenu suite aux nombres de chien) , plus tard un yorkshire mâle  est venu, Hindi l'a attaqué à plusieurs reprises puis un jour Hindi l'a tué en le secouant, la labrador aussi c'est joint à cet acte.
Hindi était dans une cour avec la labrador, plus tard la labrador est parti chez son propriétaire.
Hindi à tué aussi chez cette personne : une chatte en chaleur, un lapin, et voulait attaquer des chats.
Un autre yorkshire est venu, hindi l'a aussi attaqué mais celui ci est mort écrasé devant moi et des proches.
Hindi était avec la labrador dehors alors que le Yorkshire lui à l intérieur.
La voisine à balancé diverses choses dans la cour pour énervé hindy

2 : La personne m'a demandé de faire des démarches pour Hindy car elle devait déménagé car ou elle ira les gros chiens sont interdis( pourtant cela à été enfreint), démarches qui à aboutit à rien, hindi à fini en chenil 3 jours puis chez un proche, hindi était enfermé dans une cabane dehors il était rentré la nuit, hindi était dans la salle de bain la nuit.
Hindy était chez un couple dont disposé de multiples animaux de ferme ( lapin, canard, poule, chèvres) 
Le portail n'était pas assez grand ( Hindi l'a déjà sauté ) et y'avais des animaux de ferme.C'était chez un couple.
L'homme ne voulait plus garder hindi. Sa à duré 9 mois .
J'ai déjà crier sur ces conditions de vie, la personne qui l'avait avant m'a répondu " Personne n en veux on n'a pas le choix".

3 Hindi et ou les personnes chez qu' ils étaient c'est enfuit, ( épisode raconté par message plus haut), hindi est venu chez la première personne, au début hindi dormait avec mais plus tard hindi était enfermé dans une pièce dans la noir sortit 1 fois par jour, la personne à déménagé... j'ai du récupéré hindi.
La personne avait  un yorkshire mâle et une yorkshire croisé femelle.
La personne n'en pouvait plus de Hindy car hindy tirait en laisse, une voiture à déjà fait d'écraser cet femme, elle m'avait même dis de voir avec l'SPA de Roanne ils m'ont répondu " Voyez avec des proches" . 

4 :Aujourd'hui Hindi est chez moi Depuis Janvier 2017, aucun de mes proches ne souhaite prendre et ou reprendre Hindi.
J'ai contacté l SPA de Roanne ( au début que j'avais hindi, il n'en voulait pas ) Lyon Marene était d'accord de le prendre mais j'ai annulé car j'ai refusé que sa se finisse ainsi.
Me suis déjà disputé avec un conseiller emploi suite au chien, en effet l'un des deux organismes ou j'aurai du aller une demande à été effectué il y'a plusieurs année ( à ce moment je n'avais pas hindi ) et jamais traité à ce moment là, traité bien plus tard. Le conseiller voulait que je jette Hindi dehors ou que je l'amène à SPA car selon elle le chien n'est pas compatible avec mes démarches.
Dans deux semaines je serai absent de chez moi deux jours  pour cause professionnel, je compte dormir sur place mais pas sur que les conditions me permet de dormir, au stade des deux jours je serai si je fais un stage rémunéré ou pas, stage qui dure au max 6 mois et j ignore le temps d'attente.Si je suis accepté et que je dors sur place, j ignore ou ira Hindi...

Je ne vais pas refusé encore et encore un dispositif de formation tel qu'elle soit suite au chien.

Un de mes voisins m'a déjà parlé que hindy pleuré quelque minutes lorsque je partais.Hindy voulait attaquer le chien du voisin ( lorsqu'il l'avait) .

+/- pendant ces épisodes divers annonces ont été posté sur le bon coin.



En espérant vous en avoir dis plus sur la vie de Hindi 

Coordialement

----------


## Segusia52

> Lyon Marene était d'accord de le prendre mais j'ai annulé car j'ai refusé que sa se finisse ainsi.


LYON Marennes ? J'ai lu de bons avis, mais ...? Si quelqu'un ici connait ?? C'est une petite structure.

Ils ne le prendraient pas en pension, à titre d'essai, si vous payez sa nourriture ? Ça lui ferait beaucoup de bien de côtoyer d'autres chiens, avec des gens expérimentés pour le cadrer,   et surtout un peu de sécurité et de stabilité pendant un temps.
Changer d'air,  :: quoi !! Souffler un peu...

Vous savez ce qu'on dit, les animaux sont des éponges, et ressentent bien que la situation n'est pas simple.

A part ça, vous n'avez pas mis d'annonce spécifique dans la rubrique ""recherche de famille d'accueil ?"

----------


## Segusia52

> Où en est-on pour HiNDY ?
> Faut-il lui créer un post FB ?...


Qu'en pensez-vous ? Vegane touche beaucoup de monde.

----------


## Vegane7

Eh oui, une diffusion FB ne peut qu'être un plus...

Quant à Marennes, je confirme que c'est un bon refuge.

----------


## Christo42

Toute façon Lyon Marennes c'est trop loin pour leur laisser à une époque un proche voulait l'emmener mais je ne suis plus trop en contact avec.
"côtoyer d'autres chiens" il à déjà agressé plusieurs chiens ( voir + haut) .
J'attend ma réponse de la semaine prochaine et je fais en fonction.
Le chien à été mi à mon nom par un proche je dois assumer maintenant...

Non, vais essayé de la mettre prochainement


- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :Embarrassment:  pas vu qu'il y avait 2 fenêtres

----------


## Segusia52

> "côtoyer d'autres chiens" il à déjà agressé plusieurs chiens ( voir + haut) .


Mais justement, un chien de ce genre n'apprendra pas à respecter les autres s'il n'est pas mis progressivement en contact avec eux sous le contrôle des gens habitués à gérer ça. S'il n'en voit jamais, il n'évoluera pas.

Et on a vu défiler ici des cas autrement plus difficiles !

Donc, pour la diffusion FB de Vegane, c'est OK ? Ça ne vous engage à rien, la décision vous appartiendra toujours... ::

----------


## Christo42

En effet 

une annonce pour adoption? famille d'accueil?

----------


## Segusia52

Commencez par famille d'accueil, en résumant l'urgence due à vos problèmes de formation, et on renverra depuis FB sur le lien ici, où tout est expliqué par le détail.

Vous n'auriez pas une 'tite photo d'Hindy sur pattes, qu'on voie comme il est beau ? ?

----------


## Christo42

Segusia52 : Ne pensez vous pas que Hindi aurai du être en refuge depuis le début?
Que pensez vous de ces anciennes conditions de vie et conditions de vie actuel ( enfermé la journée dans une cabane dehors, enfermé dans une pièce dans le noir et chez moi : chien qui vit dans un logement moisis et dont son propriétaire l'a laissé seul ( en hiver) plusieurs nuits par semaine ).


Combien de temps ces conditions ( aussi bien pour moi que pour le chien ) va durée?

Triste vie me diriez vous de devoir se réfugier ( plusieurs soirs par semaine en hiver )chez des proches dont certain avait juste un F1

----------


## Vegane7

Je crée un  post sur FB ou pas ?

----------


## Segusia52

Christo : on a compris tout ça - beaucoup de personnes ici pourraient vous parler de ce qu'elles ont vécu, dont des expulsions, ou qu'elles vivent  encore - mais vous ne répondez pas pour Hindy, et on perd du temps.

Acceptez-vous que Vegane lui fasse une diffusion sur FB pour chercher au moins une famille d'accueil, ce qui vous permettra de vous libérer l'esprit, et au moins de ne pas dormir tous les soirs dans votre gourbi ?

Sur le plan de vos démarches juridiques pour l'indécence, êtes-vous bien accompagné ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On voit que Christo est à bout, mais c'est vraiment un bon maître. Il a sauvé ce chien.

Je vais essayer de lui passer un mot via son annonce sur LBC, pour le post sur FB, car mon abonnement ne m'autorise pas les appels vers les portables.

----------


## Segusia52

Savoir ce qu'Hindy a déjà vécu est en fait rassurant pour expliquer son comportement et son angoisse de séparation.

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour, oui je suis partant sur le post.Même déjà ne pas avoir Hindi dans mes pattes de temps en temps me ferra du bien.
En effet j'ai l'impression de me répété, selon moi un animal doit vivre dans des conditions à peu près clean, se faire balader à droite gauche, et mettre le chien au nom d'une personne qui est majeur et qui n'a pas encore de logement c'est limite selon moi malheureusement la situation professionnel, affectif  d'un humain est rarement la même dans le temps

----------


## Segusia52

Ça roule !  :: 

Ceci étant fait, si c'est la vraie couleur du poulet sur la photo, ça relève de la maltraitance de faire avaler ça à HINDY !!  ::

----------


## Christo42

Cette photo date un peu, c'est pour montré que Hindi est clean devant le poulet hahahaha.
C'était pour moi le poulet non pour lui mais l intérieur n'étant pas assez cuit.

----------


## Sydolice

Les SPA sont quand même des endroits où des gens vont pour adopter ! Ils sont visibles en quelque sorte. Trimballer à droite ou à gauche, comme ce il l'& été ne lui laisse aucune chance de trouver de bons maîtres.
Maintenant, tueur de chiens, tueurs de chats ... c'est un chien difficile à placer. Il ne fait pas semblant, le Hindy ! Il tue !
Il doit être ré-éduquer.

----------


## Segusia52

Eduqué tout court, et rassuré. Son éducation n'a surtout pas intéressé grand monde avant que Christo ne le sorte de là. Un objet.

 Je pense que Christo est très jeune, mais vu l'historique, c'est lui qui s'est montré le plus adulte jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour
Je viens de voir vos messages.
"Trimballer à droite ou à gauche, comme ce il l'& été ne lui laisse aucune chance de trouver de bons maîtres." c'est pour ça je pense selon moi que Hindi aurai du trouvé une nouvelle famille dés le début vu ces conditions de vie par la suite.
Sydoline même pour vous dire je dois sortir Hindi dehors avec la muselière sinon il aboi et veux attaquer d'autres chiens, hindi à rarement été habitué en laisse, il a principalement été habitué à être dans des cours. Le chien à été mis à mon nom lors d'une période difficile dans ma vie ( période que je ne vais pas détailler ici) sauf que j'ai vécu seul bien plus tard.
Le chien à été en effet trimbalé droite gauche car personne ne voulait et ou ne pouvait le prendre.
J'ai essayé de mon mieux sauf que je n'ai pas été assez vers hindi au début.Aujourd'hui je suis avec Hindi et j'essaie malgré ma situation de le rendre un minimum heureux.

"Maintenant, tueur de chiens, tueurs de chats ... c'est un chien difficile à placer. Il ne fait pas semblant, le Hindy ! Il tue !"  C'est pour ça que beaucoup de particuliers non pas voulu de Hindi.


Comme indiqué dans mes premiers messages, Hindi c'était même barré et ou les gens l'ont fais partir aller savoir la vérité et c'est moi qui est eu les problèmes car le refuse la ou il était s'en fichait que le chien n'était pas avec moi.
Je suis en effet assez jeune

----------


## Segusia52

> Je suis en effet assez jeune


Veinard.

Bon ! Vegane va nous faire dès que possible un beau FB comme elle en a le secret.

Pas un tueur, le beau Hindy (ou Hindi ?), un prédateur qui chasse et fait "sa place " en fonction de limites qu'on ne lui a pas données. Il faut raisonner comme dans une tête de chien qui a poussé toute seule.

----------


## GADYNETTE

surtout, ne laissez pas votre chien à quelqu'un qui a lu votre annonce dans le Bon Coin. On ne devrait JAMAIS mettre un animal dans ce journal ..... SURTOUT, tenez nous au courant. J'espère qu'une solution va vite être trouvée pour votre chien HINDI.

----------


## Segusia52

+ 1 avec Gadynette...Son tempérament pourrait être utilisé par des margoulins mal intentionnés, sous couvert de "bon soins et vie familiale".

----------


## Christo42

En effet c'est Hiny avec un Y.
Je pense que Hindy est un chien qui veux son maître et son cadre de vie que pour lui.
Bah je ne sais pas le mettre sur quel site malheureusement  :Frown:  
Je vous rassure l'SPA de Roanne ma aussi dit de ne pas le mettre sur le bon coin alors qu'il était à l'époque dans l'impossibilité à cet époque de le prendre ( chercher l'erreur).
Je tiens au courant les avancé via ce post
Hindy devait être garder demain par un proche( pour 2 jour, car journée accueil pour un stage)  pas très motivé mais celle ne se passera pas comme prévu, je vais devoir faire l'aller retour

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour 
Vous pouvez essayer le forum BA sans famille  :Smile:

----------


## Segusia52

BASF : bergers allemands sans famille

Peut-être changer votre titre avec : urgent donne BA croisé Labrador (son âge s'il reste de la place) et ville ou n° du département, pour ceux qui font une recherche spécifique.

Un croisement pareil, ça ne donne pas a priori un tempérament de "délinquant".

... et bonne journée d'accueil, ça va bien se passer, sachant qu'on se démène pour donner un bel avenir au toutou.  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

où en sont les nouvelles ???????????????????????????????

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## Segusia52

::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Qui peut me faire un petit résumé de la situation pour mon post FB ?
Merci.

----------


## Segusia52

Christo ? Un résumé, SVP !! Où en êtes-vous (logement, travail, etc...) ?? ::

----------


## Segusia52

Bon, Christo m'a envoyé un message personnel. Pour le moment, il se montre très prudent car il a reçu des appels de candidats à l'adoption dans l'Allier, et de Lyon, mais qui voudraient se faire "envoyer" le chien sans même l'avoir rencontré.
Christo vous l'expliquera par le détail s'il le désire, mais pour moi, je ne prendrais pas ce genre de risque. Disons que cet engouement m'apparait "précipité" en regard du tempérament d'Hindy et alors qu'il y a des flopées de chiens plus "pépères" à donner sur le marché (surtout en grande ville). 
Bon, c'est mon ressenti. 90 km, ce n'est pas le bout du monde pour aller rencontrer un chien pour qui on a un coup de coeur.

Christo, des nouvelles pour que Vegane fasse un FB, SVP !

----------


## Vegane7

La plus extrême prudence est en effet de mise.
Il faut que les gens intéressés se déplacent sur place, rencontrent Hindy et Christo, parlementent et que le courant passe - et surtout la confiance.

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour je suis là.Vais essayé de résumé un peu.
J'ai eu plusieurs personnes qui m'ont contacté en effet pour Hindi : 


1 du 07, compte tenue de la distance je me suis posé énormément de question, car ce n'est pas à côté.Cette personne à finalement adopté un autre chien

2 De Lyon : 1 qui voulait que j’emmène Hindi à Saint Etienne or le gars habite à Lyon, sois disant aucune ligne Roanne Lyon or bizarre la personne à fini par trouvé( foutage de gueule) , cette personne m'a demandé en plusieurs fois d’emmener le chien à Saint Etienne pour que celle ci y récupère sans de raisons vraiment justifié à si " sa serai sympa de votre part " c'est tout.

L'autre de Lyon qui voulais que j'emmène le chien à Lyon, j'ai refusé.Cette personne à été d'accord de venir voir et prendre Hindi mais selon elle pas venir juste pour le voir mais le prendre.

1 de Roanne par mail (aucune suite) 


J'ai reçu un mail aussi de l'association "les anges d 'ursula"  sans suite ... si quelqu'un peux m'aider à en savoir + sur cet association, car j'ai regardé sur internet et ça parle de chien du maroc donc chez pas ...
Un m'a proposé de garder hindi si besoin c'est un particulier pas une association il habite Roanne, il à des animaux.


"mais qui voudraient se faire "envoyer" le chien sans même l'avoir rencontré." En effet mais pas que , certain veulent le voir mais adopté direct je trouve ça chaud.
Pour changement de propriétaire je verrai devant un vétérinaire car Hindi à déjà été chez une famille il y'a des années mais l'ont ramener le lendemain.

J'ai contacté en effet Segusia52 par mail.
07 ce n'est pas dans l'allier Segusia c'est 03 allier mdr.

J'ai toujours eu des doutes concernant les propositions de gens loin.

Concernant le travail et le logement toujours pareil, j'ai encore remis des choses dans des cartons pour me préparer à partir.Là, je vais re essayer de revoir pour le permis semaine prochaine.Et je peux vous dire que cette situation m'épuise.
Le dispositif en question que j'aurai du aller je suis re convoquer mois prochain, liste d'attente un an selon eux.

J'ai même rencontré Pôle Emploi qui m'as dit de partir de Roanne ...

Sinon sur BA j'ai commencé à crée le profil

En résumé vous pouvez mettre : Jeune homme dans une situation difficile, logement moisit, difficile de mode de garde pour le chien...

----------


## Vegane7

Ok, merci pour le résumé.
Avez-vous un mail à indiquer sur FB en plus de votre tél. ?
Merci par avance.

----------


## Vegane7

Voici :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Vous me direz si j'ai oublié des trucs.
Etes-vous sur FB que je vous identifie sur le post ?

----------


## titia20090

Il manque un chiffre sur le numéro du contact Vegan.

----------


## Vegane7

Corrigé  ::

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour, je vais vous y envoyez
J'ai en effet un profil Facebook, je vous le donnerez .
J'ai bien lu l'annonce, je trouve ça sympa de votre part de vouloir m'aider

"- j'ai dû refuser à ce jour 2 formations (l'une à l opposé de ma ville, l'autre hors département car personne ne voulait s'occuper d'HINDY aussi longtemps) ;" 

Je pense que l'idéal serai : cause professionnel.

Ont peux rajouté que le chien à été chez plusieurs membres de ma famille, que je suis contre de le déposé à l'SPA

----------


## Vegane7

Fait !

----------


## Segusia52

Des nouvelles ??

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir, aucune nouvelle pour l'instant

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour je me permet de donnez des nouvelles : à ce jour aucune suite pour Hindy.

----------


## Vegane7

J'allais justement vous en demander...
On relance sur FB !

----------


## Segusia52

Merci, Vegan  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles ?...

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour, à ce jour aucune nouvelle, j'ai reposé une annonce sur le bon coin sans suite.
J'ai essayé de recontacter Croc Blanc sans suite de leur part.
Là je recherche activement un autre logement, lors de l'acceptation de plusieurs mission d'intérim avec des logements sur place le chien est resté seul ( 2 fois 3 jours) , fenêtre ouverte volet fermé, avec de la nourriture, lorsque je suis rentré c'était le désordre.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire

Cordialement.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Que c'est malheureux, une bonne personne qui fait de son mieux, vraiment, et pas de solution ...

----------


## Vegane7

Je relance.

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir, je me suis connecté depuis hier j'avais oublié qu'il y' avait un post ici sur Hindy.
A ce jour je n'ai pas vraiment trouver de solution( les multiples annonces non rien donner) , une est peu être envisageable : un ami est d'accord de m'héberger quelque temps, cependant il à 2 chiennes , Hindy n'a pas été en contact avec d'autres chiens depuis un long moment.
J'avais remis une annonce sur le bon coin mais j'ai stoppé car rien n'aboutissait

Je compte partir de mon logement d'ici 3 mois maximum.J'ai pu travailler presque les 3 mois auparavant sur internet, je compte poursuivre sur cette voix.

Cordialement 

Christo42

----------


## Vegane7

Pensez à nous tenir au courant de la suite...

----------


## Christo42

Hello les gens 

Les nouvelles ne sont pas forcément bonne.
Comme mentionné dans mon e mail au dessus le proche qui devait m’héberger avec Hindy dispose de deux chiennes femelles envahit par la peur que sa se passe mal leur propriétaire pense que Hindy va se disputer avec ses chiens.
Celui ci dispose d'une cour sauf que celle ci n'est pas assez haute, il y'a de grande chance que Hindy risque de se retrouver chez son voisin et attaque le chien du voisin.


J'ai arrêté la diffusion sur le bon coin la plupart des messages reçus étaient sans sens .

Je vous épargnerez les détails avec mon agence qui refuse de me donner les documents que je demande et me vol ouvertement sur les régularisations de charges 


Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire , cette situation m'épuise mentalement

----------


## Vegane7

Ce n'est pas facile en effet.
Avez-vous contacté des refuges sérieux si vraiment vous ne pouvez pas la garder auprès de vous ?

----------


## Christo42

Jevous avez bien dis au début que c'étais compliqué et je peux vousdire que j'en ai marre, le chien n'y ai pour rien dans cettehistoire.
Monpropriétaire car suite à une procédure avec lui à même osé direau tribunal que j'ai plusieurs chiens ( ce qui est entièrement faux)chez moi or Hindy est bien seul comme chien et même le seulanimal.
Lapersonne qui a mis le chien à mon nom ne veux pas le récupérer (même 1 journée) je lui ai déjà demandé qu'elle garde Hindy mêmequelques heures pour que je nettoie mon logement au complet refus car déjà un petit chien mâle et sa finira en bain de sang pour cedernier …
J'enai contacté plusieurs fut un temps oui, une association ( je ne saisplus laquelle ) m'avais donner diverses numéros fut un temps quej'ai contacté aucune n'a donner suite.
Laplus loin était à Lyon Marennes il y'a presque 3 ans ou 2 ( letemps passe que j'en oublie les dates)  ( au début que j'avaisHindy chez moi: j'ai du plusieurs fois décalé le rdv car soit lapersonne qui devait m'emmener a refusé soit moi je ne voulais pas etla personne qui avait mis Hindy à mon nom devait partager la moitiédes frais avec moi sauf que celle ci a refusé me laissant devoirpayer seul les frais cela a été au oreille du copain de la personneengendrant des engueulades entre moi et celui ci mentionnant que jepercevais plus de sous que cette personne que je devais  payerentièrement les frais
Hindy n'est pas un problème simple, ceproblème engendre souvent des discutions entre moi et la personnequi l'a mit à mon nom finissant bien souvent en engueulade etinsultes parfois,


J'ai contacté en plusieurs fois l'SPAde Roanne un coup ils m'ont dis oui, un coup non la dernièrefois il doit y avoir 1 an / 1 an et demi  j'ai refusé car je nevoulais pas que sa se finisse ainsi pour lui.

Et pour couronner le tout un organisme de formation m'a proposé des contrats de professionnalisation avec des lieux de formation or ville voir or département je ne pourrai pas me permettre de laisser Hindy seul 5 jours voir 1 semaines.

Tous cela me dépasse...

----------


## Monkey

Bonsoir Chris
Avez-vous contacté la personne éduc que j'ai mentionné dans un message privé ?  :Smile: 
Courage vous allez y arriver.

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir Monkey bah j'ai vu votre message que aujourd'hui le dernier
Demain j'essaie de lui envoyer un message

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Christo

Je lis votre post.
Avez-vous essayé de vous rapprocher de conseillers citoyens? 
Je pense que ces personnes pourraient vous aider ainsi que le loulou pour résoudre vos différentes demarches (logement, formation).
Je vous met un message privé avec numéro et reste à votre disposition si vous souhaitez d'autres éléments.

Bonne soirée

Melodie

----------


## Vegane7

J'espère très sincèrement qu'une solution sera trouvée pour Hindy grâce à ça.

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour 

Après appel à diverses organisme la DDCS à Roanne nexiste pas le siège étant à Saint Etienne sauf que ceci ne veulent pas s'occuper de moi j'ai déjà eu plusieurs contact par mail et par téléphone.
Sur internet j'ai bien trouvé un numéro portable concernant une DDCS à Roanne que j'ai contacté pour le moment aucune suite, certainement que le site de loire.gouv n'est plus à jour ...
Roanne agglomération vont contacté un service de la  Mairie et me tenir au courant sauf que le service en question est déjà intervenu chez moi : En clair je tourne en rond rien de nouveau.
Je pense que ce n'est pas la peine de compter sur la DDCS.

Sinon Monkey j'ai contacté la personne via la page facebook et j'attends sa réponse

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Hindy :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Christo42

Merci Beaucoup

J'espère que cette situation va s'améliorer bientôt pour mon bien et celui de Hindy

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Christo

J'ai vu votre message/à la DDCS.

Je ne suis pas sur votre région mais voulez vous que j'essaie de mon côté de vous trouver un correspondant?
Encore une fois l'intérêt est de trouver les coordonnées des conseillers citoyens qui pourraient vous aider ainsi que Hindy et d'actionner la commission Dalo.

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir Melodie14000

Si vous voulez, j'ai contactez le 06 figurant sur le site de gouv.loire ( le lien que vous m'avez envoyé hier en pv) aucune réponse.
Je ne connais pas se dispositif.

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Chris,
du nouveau par rapport au précédent contact?

Autrement j'ai trouvé les coordonnées pour le DALO de Saint Etienne je vous le met en MP

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour 

je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet à ce sujet, mais je vais contacter le numéro indiqué et leur demander si ils ont un service dans mon département

----------


## Christo42

Sur internet j'ai trouvé cet article : " http://www.loire.gouv.fr/droit-au-lo...alo-a1396.html" mentionnant les coordonnées de la DDCS pour le dispositif Balo de Saint Etienne sauf que  la DDCS ne veulent pas s'occuper de moi.

Un proche va m'aider pour des recherches d'appartement avec ou sans chien je dois partir, c'est une glacière chez moi.Je vais faire des recherches dans différentes villes  :Smile: .

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Christo,

oui c'est bien ce dispositif.
Vous avez reçu un refus écrit de la DDCS? et sur quel motivation? ou s'agit il d'une seule personne qui vous retourne ce refus?

La DDCS devrait au moins vous donner la liste des conseillers citoyens de votre résidence. Ces personnes  sont des personnes qui seraient très précieuses pour vous aider.

----------


## soniadu38

bonjour je me presente je m appelle sonia le chien est il disponible

----------


## Vegane7

Attention aux arnaques en tout genre.

----------


## titia20090

> bonjour je me presente je m appelle sonia le chien est il disponible


????

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je me disaispareil

Ou quelqu'un qui veut vérifier les choses ?

----------


## Christo42

> Bonsoir Christo,
> 
> oui c'est bien ce dispositif.
> Vous avez reçu un refus écrit de la DDCS? et sur quel motivation? ou s'agit il d'une seule personne qui vous retourne ce refus?
> 
> La DDCS devrait au moins vous donner la liste des conseillers citoyens de votre résidence. Ces personnes  sont des personnes qui seraient très précieuses pour vous aider.







Salut la DDCS voulait intervenir pour problèmes régularisations de charges sauf que c'est un problème conflictuel et ne veulent pas s'en occuper, mais je vais essayer de les appeler concernant ce dispositif sa sera mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me disaispareil
> 
> Ou quelqu'un qui veut vérifier les choses ?



Possible c'est fort probable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bonjour je me presente je m appelle sonia le chien est il disponible



Bonjour, votre démarche est particulière pourquoi ne pas contactez directement la personne concernée?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ou exposer ici les conditions de vie que vous pourriez lui offrir ?

----------


## Christo42

> Ou exposer ici les conditions de vie que vous pourriez lui offrir ?


Par exemple, après je ne suis pas contre les discutions privées.
Mais je n'ai rien reçu en pv  :Frown:   au pire la personne aurai pu m'envoyé un SMS or rien  :Frown:

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour 
Dans un premier temps j'aimerai souhaiter une bonne année ainsi qu'une bonne santé aux utilisateurs de Rescue pour l'année 2020.

A ce jour aucune solution n'a été trouvé pour Hindy celui ci a du resté seul 3 jours au moment de Noel et 2 jours seul pour les fêtes de l'an.
Concernant la DDCS pour le dispositif Dalo j'ai envoyé un e mail depuis un moment déjà aucune suite, j'ai essayé de les appelé à plusieurs reprises ils ne répondent pas peu être aujourd'hui on va me répondre qui sait ...
Concernant la dame pour le dressage de Hindy j'ai aussi contacté faute de moyen je ne peux pas y donner suite, peu être plus tard mais pour le moment je ne peux pas...
Je suis en train de re écris une annonce sur le bon coin, et je regarde actuellement les sites sur facebook pour y poster.
Je compte aussi poster l'annonce  dans la catégorie famille d'accueil

----------


## Vegane7

Meilleurs voeux à Hindy et vous également.
Je suis totalement désemparée face à votre histoire et ne comprends pas pourquoi aucune association de votre région ne veut prendre Hindy en charge dans une famille d'accueil. C'est désolant.

Quant au BC et FB, faites très attention : à l'image de cette Sonia, bien des gens voudront récupérer Hindy pour les pires raisons.

On repartage sur FB pour HINDY !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir 

J'ai mis l'annonce sur le bon coin : https://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/1732145862.htm/

Ce que je redoutais ce passa : Appels sans laissez de message vocal, ni SMS ni e mail rien ( du coup je ne sais pas si c'est pour le chien ou non) je relance bien évidement aucune suite ...
Appel et SMS à presque 2 h du matin ( heureusement que mon téléphone est éteint la nuit sinon voilà l'engueulade qu'il aurai eu).
Personne qui me contact de Saint Etienne qui veux venir récupérer le chien en train sachant qu'a Saint Etienne y'a aussi des dons d'animaux ...
D'autres qui voulait que je leur amène le chien
D'autres qui ne veulent pas me voir avant mais veulent prendre le chien directement 

Bref pas trop de gens sérieux

----------


## Vegane7

Hélas, c'est inévitable...
Tant d'animaux qui sont donnés via ce site tombent entre de mauvaises mains... C'est une véritable hécatombe.

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Christo 

Bonne année à vous et Hindy.
Je ne comprends pas que vous n'ayez pas de réponse de la DDCS. 
Si vous le souhaitez je peux accompagner votre requête auprès du délégué du Préfet. Si vous êtes intéressé envoyez moi un courrier par MP je me charge du reste.

Bonne soirée
Mélodie

----------


## Christo42

Bonsoir à tous.

A ce jour malgré plusieurs appels à la DDCS je n'ai pas eu de suite.

Hindy est toujours sur le bon coin, de multiples personnes ont répondu à mon annonce mais sans suite ( soit ils ne répondent pas à mes appels/sms, soit je dois leur emmener le chien) .

Hiny est toujours chez moi, j'essaie de faire du mieux que je peux mais c'est trop difficile, Hindy reste encore seul par moment 3 jours entier.

J'avais du m’absenter pour des raisons personnels pendant 2 semaines, les 4 premiers jours Hindy est resté seul par la suite un proche est venu récupéré Hindy chez moi pendant 10 jours environ .
Beaucoup de chiens érant  les balades de Hindy se résumait à une cour commune environ 20 minutes par jour.
Le proche en question à eu des problème indirectement lié à mon chien, celui ci avait été dehors attaché à un vélo, Hindy a senti un autre chien et à cassé la chaîne qui le retenait au vélo heureusement celui ci avait la muselière sinon il aurai tué l'autre chien.
Hindi a aboyé vers un chien.Une dame pas loin de là ou était Hindy promenait son chien de l'autre côté celle ci a fait un signalement à l'agence stipulant que le chien était sans laisse dehors et l'avait mordu ( chose fausse) j'ai vu et lu le courrier.

Le proche en question suite à sa voisine ne souhaite plus garder Hindy et m'a demandé de trouvé une solution rapidement et urgente.


Je dois vous avouez que j'ai de plus en plus peur, je ne veux pas que Hindy tue d'autres animaux ( il a déjà tué un chien, un chat, un lapin) .

J'ai contacté Croc Blanc ils m'ont répondu et m'ont dis qu'ils était actuellement dépassé et avec une liste d'attente du coup je leur ai communiqué les infos sur Hindy.

Je n'en peux plus, j'aimerai que Hindy trouve une autre famille rapidement, ce n'est pas une vie sa ni pour moi ni pour lui.

----------


## Monkey

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> A ce jour malgré plusieurs appels à la DDCS je n'ai pas eu de suite.
> 
> Hindy est toujours sur le bon coin, de multiples personnes ont répondu à mon annonce mais sans suite ( soit ils ne répondent pas à mes appels/sms, soit je dois leur emmener le chien) .
> 
> Hiny est toujours chez moi, j'essaie de faire du mieux que je peux mais c'est trop difficile, Hindy reste encore seul par moment 3 jours entier.
> 
> J'avais du mabsenter pour des raisons personnels pendant 2 semaines, les 4 premiers jours Hindy est resté seul par la suite un proche est venu récupéré Hindy chez moi pendant 10 jours environ .
> ...


Bonsoir,
Vu les conditions actuels, il serait probablement plus en sécurité en refuge... C'est le métier des agents donc il aurait plus de chance d'être adopté puisque visible... en box, sur leur page fb et site internet... Qu'il soit enfermé chez vous plusieurs jours d'affilés seul... ou dans un box mais avec des personnes pour s'en occuper finalement... J'espère que vous prendrez la bonne décision pour lui. Il n'y a pas de honte à emmener son chien à la SPA en connaissant vos conditions de vie pour l'instant difficile, les refuges sont là aussi pour ça, vous êtes en parfait droit d'en profiter. Après c'est payant.... mais si c'est pour le bien-être de votre chien ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS : les SPA ne pratiquent plus l'euthanasie, bénéficient aussi de famille d'accueil, de famille relais, de transferts dans d'autres SPA si besoin pour donner plus de chance à certains chiens, et aussi de formation dans l'éducation positive de plus en plus...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui, si vous en êtes là ...

----------


## Christo42

> Bonsoir,
> Vu les conditions actuels, il serait probablement plus en sécurité en refuge... C'est le métier des agents donc il aurait plus de chance d'être adopté puisque visible... en box, sur leur page fb et site internet... Qu'il soit enfermé chez vous plusieurs jours d'affilés seul... ou dans un box mais avec des personnes pour s'en occuper finalement... J'espère que vous prendrez la bonne décision pour lui. Il n'y a pas de honte à emmener son chien à la SPA en connaissant vos conditions de vie pour l'instant difficile, les refuges sont là aussi pour ça, vous êtes en parfait droit d'en profiter. Après c'est payant.... mais si c'est pour le bien-être de votre chien ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> PS : les SPA ne pratiquent plus l'euthanasie, bénéficient aussi de famille d'accueil, de famille relais, de transferts dans d'autres SPA si besoin pour donner plus de chance à certains chiens, et aussi de formation dans l'éducation positive de plus en plus...












Bonjour en effet on m'a déjà proposé de le déposé à l'SPA sauf que c'est bien souvent payant et les 150-200 euros pour le placer actuellement je ne les ai pas.
Je vous avez déjà dis que la situation aussi bien pour moi que pour le chien est compliqué.J'ai du travaillé ( or Roanne)et faire les aller retour tous les jours c'était trop compliqué et m'évader de ce logement glaciale à plusieurs reprises et je ne pouvais pas revenir tous les jours de ce fait le chien rester seul.J'ai essayé de demander à des proches de me garder le chien mais certain n'ose même pas venir chez moi à cause de l'humidité et d'autres ne pouvaient pas le garder quelques temps, un récemment l'a pris chez elle quelques temps 

J'aime mon chien, j'aime le caresser.C'est un chien que je trouve magnifique.


J'ai essayé plein de chose pour lui : bon coin, croc blanc malheureusement cela n'a pas donné de suite favorable.Je tourne en rond mais le chien aussi  :Frown:  . 

Des voisins fut un temps m'ont même signaler qu'ils allaient appeler l'SPA pour le chien je n'en sais strictement rien si ils l'ont vraiment fait   :Frown:

----------


## doriant

Vous pouvez tjrs vous y presenter avec le chien, et expliquer votre situation financiere. Ca s'est deja vu filmé des abandons sans contrepartie. Si vous avez du stock de croquettes à donner avec, c tjrs bienvenu.

----------


## Christo42

> Vous pouvez tjrs vous y presenter avec le chien, et expliquer votre situation financiere. Ca s'est deja vu filmé des abandons sans contrepartie. Si vous avez du stock de croquettes à donner avec, c tjrs bienvenu.



Honnêtement je n'en suis pas capable de le déposer à l'SPA, que l'SPA vienne le chercher sa me fera moins mal ...
Il doit y avoir deux ans me semble t'il j'y avais été avec un proche pour le déposer à l'SPA de Roanne ceci n'en voulait pas car blindé, je n'ai pas essayé de les recontacter depuis.

----------


## danyhu

Plus d'1 an que vous cherchez à placer Hindy...  Je vous admire vraiment Christo!!!!!
Je ne peux malheureusement pas vous aider et je ne sais même pas quoi vous conseiller...
Des loulous parfaits ne trouvent pas toujours une famille alors le pauvre Hindy... quelle galère!

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour, Bonsoir

Je me permets de revenir vers vous.


Concernant Hindi :
A ce jour aucune solution ne lui a été trouvé,Hindi tous comme son propriétaire continuons notre vie proche du misérable ultime  :Frown:  .
Personne pour le garder temporairement, personne pour l'adopter.
L'annonce a été remise sur le bon coin une personne situer à 200 km m'a contacté ... mais je doute de son sérieux.
J'ai contacté diverses associations dans le 42 sans suite soit ça ne réponds pas soit ils ne sont pas en mesure de m'aider.
J'ai essayé  plusieurs fois via Paru Vendu annonce refusé en plusieurs reprises.
Hindi a encore du être seul plusieurs jours de suite et en plusieurs fois.
Je tiens aussi à préciser que Hindi est chez moi depuis Janvier 2017.
J'aime Hindi mais cette vie n'est plus possible pour lui .


Concernant logement : 
Toujours dans ce logement moisi.
La DDCS et des services de ma ville n'ont pas donné suite à mes différentes demandes ( j'ai abandonné avec eux et prix la décision ultime de chercher ailleurs) là j'ai demandé pour un logement à 40 km: au moins même si Hindi sera toujours avec moi pour le logement sa sera régler.
Deux proches sont éventuellement intéresser de me prendre quelques temps mais comme expliquer plus haut Hindy n'est pas vraiment sociale et celui ci sera enfermé dans une caisse.


Professionnel: Beaucoup de refus, j'ai pu travailler un peu en intérim.Là je vais commencer mois prochain avec Pôle Emploi un bilan de compétence, en Août j'ai un stage à faire et normalement Septembre aussi.Si un des stages me plais et me conviens je demanderai une formation à Pôle Emploi dans ce secteur.


J'ai lu la publication qui a été mise sur Facebook certains des commentaires disons me font limite rire "Il a mis son chien sur le bon coin tel un objet etc etc" Pourquoi ces mêmes personnes ne trouvent t'il pas une solution au lieu d'écrire ce genre de commentaire?


Cette situation me stress énormément 

Cordialement

Christo

----------


## Kmino

Bonsoir,

Votre histoire que je suis depuis un moment me touche. C'est difficile quand on cherche des solutions et qu'on ne trouve pas...

J'ai eu une idée: accepteriez vous de déposer Hindy à la SPA si les frais d'abandon sont payés? Si c'est le cas, je veux bien payer les 80 euros demandés d'après le site officiel de la SPA, sur facture de la SPA si cela peut aider. Si vous acceptez de le déposer à la SPA de Mâcon (71), je veux bien les contacter pour voir s'ils sont ok pour le prendre, vous accompagner, et payer sur place (je travaille dans cette ville).

Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous souhaite bon courage!

----------


## Melodie14000

MP Christo

----------


## Christo42

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Votre histoire que je suis depuis un moment me touche. C'est difficile quand on cherche des solutions et qu'on ne trouve pas...
> 
> J'ai eu une idée: accepteriez vous de déposer Hindy à la SPA si les frais d'abandon sont payés? Si c'est le cas, je veux bien payer les 80 euros demandés d'après le site officiel de la SPA, sur facture de la SPA si cela peut aider. Si vous acceptez de le déposer à la SPA de Mâcon (71), je veux bien les contacter pour voir s'ils sont ok pour le prendre, vous accompagner, et payer sur place (je travaille dans cette ville).
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous souhaite bon courage!







Bonjour merci pour cette proposition mais disons que ce n'est pas à vous de faire sa, c'est à moi.
Disons que même payé ou pas j'ai toujours été contre de le déposé à SPA, mais malheureusement la vie nous test tous et des fois il faux parfois prendre des décisions rapidement.
C'est un cercle vicieux.
J'ai peu être trouvé une solution pour Hindi une association est éventuellement intéressé je lui ai fais tous parvenir par mail et j'attends sa réponse


Cordialement

Christo

----------


## Kmino

Bonjour,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que le dépôt à la SPA doit être l'ultime solution quand tous les autres recours ont été épuisés.
Je me réjouis de cette nouvelle piste, je croise les doigts pour que cela aboutisse pour lui comme vous.
Ps, si Hindy a besoin d'un parrainage pour aider cette asso méritante, je veux bien aider pour cette belle cause.

Bon courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## Christo42

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai relancé l'association par SMS celle ci m'a dit qu'il n'y a pour l’instant pas de famille d'accueil disponible et elle ne sait pas lorsqu'il aura de la place.L'association en question va me dire lorsqu'il y'aura une place disponible en famille d'accueil.

J'ai demandé à la personne qui à mis Hindy à mon nom de le prendre plusieurs jours pour m'aérer l'esprit et pour nettoyer entièrement mon logement refus de sa part résultat malgré un nettoyage sa pue encore l'urine ça ne m'étonne pas si dans la semaine je reçois un courrier de mon agence concernant les odeurs , courriers du même style que j'ai déjà reçu.
Cette même personne me dis de laisser Hindi à SPA sauf qu'elle ne m'a pas donné un rond pour le laisser, pour Lyon Marennes cette personne devait faire 50/50 des frais sauf que la veille et le jour J elle a changé d'avis.

Inutile de vous dire que cette personne ne m'aide pas pour placer Hindi je dois me démerder, le chien est à mon nom c'est à moi d'assumer même si l'écriture et la signature ne sont pas miennes.


Le chien va finir par me rendre fou j'ai l’impression d'être en prison avec lui malheureusement le chien n'y ai pour rien.
Que SPA vienne le récupérer chez moi gratuitement, je ne peux pas le laisser chez eux.
Maçon pour déposer Hindy c'est malheureusement trop loin pour moi personne pour me déposer aussi loin avec le chien et ce n'est pas à des gens d'ici ou à je ne sais quel inconnu à parler les frais car si y'a bien une chose que je refuse c'est bien sa.Hindi n'est qu'un problème parmi les multiples dans ma vie.

Cette après midi je vais contacter d'autres associations de toute façon je fais que sa j'ai l’impression de tourner en rond enfin non que dis je ce n'est pas une impression c'est un fait.

Conclusion : Je pense qu'il est important de regarder la vie actuel de la personne avant de lui prendre un animal surtout un grand chien, étudier des solutions de replis éventuel pour le garder et ou faire garder.Personne en reconversion professionnel qui doit se re/former loin de sa ville vaux mieux oublier les animaux dans un premier temps. Il serai important de souligner que Hindi a déjà été le sujet de discutions avec des professionnels de l'emploi " Monsieur vous devez vous reformer  y'a pas beaucoup de formation dans votre ville, comment vous allez faire avec le chien?"  ou encore "C'est quoi encore cette histoire de chien, y'en avait pas à vos débuts"  ou " Monsieur vous devez retravailler un projet et vous avez le chien vous voyez très bien que ce n'est pas compatible". 


Cordialement

Christo

----------


## Lapin masqué

Marennes est un très bon refuge et Kmino est une très belle personne. Vous avez 2 solutions en or, posées juste devant vous, au milieu d'un océan de tracas. 2 clés pour sortir d'un cauchemar Hindy et vous. Ne les perdez pas...  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Exact ... On vous offre une solution saisissez la ... Personne n'a proposé de venir chercher hindy pour l'emmener gratos à la spa. Saisissez l'unique solution réelle qui vous soit offerte, sortez vous de là, sortez le de là. Qu'il soit en boxe ou dans votre appartement ne changera pas grand chose pour lui et beaucoup pour vous. Et il bénéficiera d'un environnement plus adapté.

----------


## Kmino

Bonsoir,

A vous lire, je saisis combien c'est difficile pour vous et Hindy, ce cercle vicieux tout ca...vous dites que vous allez devenir fou à n'entrevoir aucune solution ce qui est très compréhensible. Pour votre bien être et celui de Hindy, une issue rapide semble souhaitable.

Je vous assure que ma proposition n'a rien à voir avec de la charité, je souhaite simplement vous donner un coup de main comme d'autres personnes l'ont fait pour moi dans le passé, et parce que votre ténacité et votre volonté m'ont impressionné.

A défaut de MACON, etes vous d'accord pour que j'appelle MARENNES, qui est effectivement un bon refuge, et s'ils ont de la place, vous allez déposer Hindy et j'offre à Hindy un parrainage qui permettra de le mettre en règle si besoin et de donner un coup de pouce au refuge? S'il va là bas (comme s'il était allé à MACON d'ailleurs) je m'engage à garder un oeil sur lui pour savoir ce qu'il devient.

Je vous laisse y réfléchir le plus tranquillement possible, bon courage à vous deux 

K.

----------


## INCALINE

Des nouvelles Kmino concernant votre proposition à Christo42 qui s'est d'ailleurs désinscrit ?? On ne comprend pas trop...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il souhaitait une la spa vienne l prendre chez lui gratuitement ... L'offre était réelle et sympathique. Un jour cet homme et ce chien vont se retrouver à la rue

----------


## Kmino

Désolé, je n'ai aucune nouvelle à vous donner...Je n'ai pas reçu de mp ni quoi que ce soit de sa part. J'espère que tout ira au mieux pour eux deux. Peut être que ma proposition n'était pas assez "clefs en mains", mais je trouvais équitable que chacun des deux participe (Christo en emmenant Hindy et moi en finançant le loulou car Marennes est de l'autre côté de Lyon par rapport à chez moi)

Du moment qu'une bonne solution est trouvée pour Mr et Hindy, c'est tout ce que je leur souhaite  ::

----------


## INCALINE

Merci Kmino pour les nouvelles. Dommage que votre proposition ne convenait pas à Christo42, je la trouvais très "honnête"...  

Quant à l'éventuelle famille d'accueil de l'asso, il est possible que cela prenne du temps, beaucoup de temps peut-être... Si vous nous lisez toujours Christo42, réfléchissez, c'était une possibilité pour Hindy et pour vous d'aller vers un nouvel avenir...

----------

